# Liquid Soap -- Finally -- Yet I Have Some ???



## egirlxx7 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I tried my hand at making liquid soap again.
This time, I cooked the paste for about 5 hours, then I diluted the 1LB of the paste and neutralized it. 
(I stored the rest as I made about 2.5lbs paste in total)

Prior to dilution, My test solution was not cloudy, however it was not Crystal clear and see through. I've also read that you may Not have a crystal clear test solution after the full 3hr cook time, and that would also be normal, but can use solutions to clear up any cloudiness.

After diluting this paste and neutralizing, I used it the next day.

*what I noticed was then when I filled the sink with some water and poured in some soap to wash dishes, the water did become a little cloudy white.

I used a borax solution to neutralize.
*

what I would like to know is:
1) would the borax contribute to make the water cloudy when I filled the sink?
2) Do I need to go back to the drawing board and rework some new liquid soap as I just mucked this up?
3) Do you think the cloudiness clear up after sequestering for a few weeks? or is handmade liquid soap like this normally?
4) would you think it would still be OK to still use this soap for dishes, or should I dump it and work with the remaining batch left over.

I say left over batch because I do believe that I over diluted this first half then also tried to thicken it up a bit with the borax solution. adding about 2-3 tbl spoons

Also, When I say the sink water was a bit cloudy, my best example would sorta be like a little "detergent cloudy", but not too heavy. I think when washing some plastic, there may have been some film, but didn't notice on the dishes when washing.


With all my questions, concerns. and problems, this is the "first successful batch" I've had as the others turned out into the clumps of goopy goo..


Thanks in advance
EGirl


----------



## carolyntn (Jun 19, 2012)

Congratulations on your liquid soap!! 
Let me see if I can be of help.
Regarding question 1: This happens with my liquid soap as well - both when I neutralize with borax and when I don't.  I notice this most when cleaning out my soap pumps - the washing/rinsing water is a faint milky white.
Regarding question 2: I don't believe you have messed up this batch, but without your recipe and more details it is hard to say.
Regarding question 3: Are you referring to cloudiness in your diluted soap?  I have found that cloudiness due to a borax solution and essential oils will clear up during the sequestering time.  My diluted liquid soap is an amber or light honey color - but not a crystal clear transparent liquid.
Regarding question 4: I use my liquid soap only for washing hands, not dishes, since I make liquid soap with a slight superfat.  I would formulate my recipe differently if I wanted liquid soap for hand washing dishes. 
Carolyn


----------



## egirlxx7 (Jun 19, 2012)

WOW. *Thanks a bunch* for your reply and the comparison to your soap too.  So now I have an idea as to where my soap stands.. 

Yeah i want to use it for washing dishes. or make another for washing dishes only.
the recipe is 

20 oz Soybean Oil
10 oz Coconut Oil
10oz Distilled Water
7 oz Potassium Hydroxide

I just used regular oils not organic

http://voices.yahoo.com/handmade-liquid ... 77729.html

When i used the citric acid i spoiled my last batch, but then I didn't dilute first, i just added to the full water and dumped the water in.... (..not good, not good...)
maybe citric acid would make the solution clearer then..??

Do you or anyone else have a suggestion on soap for the kitchen to clean dishes??
I also viewed her video on YouTube and she uses this for dish soap  (Being a newb I needed a guide) now I don't mind expanding and trying to get better!


----------



## carolyntn (Jun 19, 2012)

In this link Steve explains when to use borax, boric acid, and citric acid in liquid soap.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=16255&p=163607&hilit=+liquid+soap+neutralizing#p163607

You might want to read "Making Natural Liquid Soap" by Catherine Failor, if you haven't already. Are you familiar with David Fisher's liquid soap recipe and tutorial? http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/liqui ... idsoap.htm  I like his recipes as they make a great liquid soap.

I have not personally made liquid soap for hand washing dishes, so I cannot comment. Here are links where other people discuss this: 
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=19771&p=181508&hilit=+liquid+soap+dishwashing#p181508
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=10857&p=93882&hilit=+liquid+soap+dishwashing#p93882

I have also never used soybean oil in making liquid soaps so I have no experience with how this oil behaves. 

When I run your recipe through Summerbee Calculator you have a -3% superfat with your given percentages. 
Carolyn


----------



## egirlxx7 (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes, I saw David Fisher post and ...well.... I botched that, as i used citric acid to neutralize instead of borax and my process was not correct, I was confused with "TMI syndrome" ( and didn't have the book at that time) I will attempt to do his soap again, as I go through dish soap like crazy

I just got the Catherine Failor book, very good, I've been  reading  it over and over and trying to get a better understanding in all areas she goes into

and thank you for the links on when to use borax/citric/boric acid


----------

